# Surf Cart Fishing Cart Best Place to get one?



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

hey I'll be down soon and we will be down quite a bit this season I need a good cart where is the best place to look I have thought about building one but about decided it be best just to buy a good aluminum one any thoughts can get a complete one off E-Bay about $250


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I got a good deal on mine at Academy.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Academy opens here friday seen they have some pretty nice looking ones


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

An Academy is opening up a town away from me as well. Do they have a lot of fishing stuff? I also wonder if they will carry saltwater stuff in non coastal stores?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Corinna said:


> An Academy is opening up a town away from me as well. Do they have a lot of fishing stuff? I also wonder if they will carry saltwater stuff in non coastal stores?


They have a decent amount in the Columbia, SC store.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I got my fishing buddy at Surfside Walmart about 5yrs ago for $195.00


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Check out www.cpidesigns.com I bought mine on Ebay large cart with a liner for $238 shipped......I would HIGHLY recommend getting one with a liner....it comes in handy to put smaller items in that won't fall thru


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we have black powder coated fishing carts at The Outpost for $119


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update skink. You could probably line those carts with thin acrylic sheets cut to length. People throw plastic cardboard out all the time which should work perfect. Doesn't rust either. Just have to be creative.
Kim


----------

